# How do you reformat the HR21-700's internal hard drive?



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

I tried to reformat the HR21-700's hard drive (reset, "Just a few more seconds", record / downarrow) but it did not work. Called D* and tried the CS's reformat instructions which was the same as I mentioned previously, but the reformat didn't work. How do you reformat the stupid hard drive?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Did you do this with the front panel buttons (not the remote)?

The "Reset Everything" option under Setup should also work for most hard drive issues.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes, I use the front panel [Rec] and [Downarrow] buttons. From the decussions in this forum, it was my understanding that a complete reset did not reformat the drive.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

allenn said:


> Yes, I use the front panel [Rec] and [Downarrow] buttons. From the decussions in this forum, it was my understanding that a complete reset did not reformat the drive.


This works on my R22-100.Select Reset Everything/as soon as the lights go out press the REC button and Down Arrow,keep them depressed until the REC light comes on.After REC light comes on release the buttons,look at the TV screen it should say"Reformatting Hard Drive".Good Luck!.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

allenn said:


> Yes, I use the front panel [Rec] and [Downarrow] buttons. From the decussions in this forum, it was my understanding that a complete reset did not reformat the drive.


Try holding the buttons down earlier. The last time I did a reformat [long ago], I was holding the buttons down before the power light came on. I just held them down until the record light came on.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> This works on my R22-100.Select Reset Everything/as soon as the lights go out press the REC button and Down Arrow,keep them depressed until the REC light comes on.After REC light comes on release the buttons,look at the TV screen it should say"Reformatting Hard Drive".Good Luck!.


That's a good tip, if it works.

Last week I tried to reformat an HR20-700 holding down the front panel "down arrow" and "record" buttons, and I couldn't get the record light to go on, even though I was able to in the past.

I tried holding it down immediately after RBR for up to 2 minutes. Then I tried after the first on-screen message, then I tried after the second on-screen message. It's possible it's just my HR.

FWIW, I do remember being PM'd once by someone who works for DirecTV regarding a discussion in another thread, who said there was a difference between "reset everything" and "reformat".

It's not a low-level format, BTW, because it runs very quickly. About a minute, IIRC. /steve


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> That's a good tip, if it works.
> 
> Last week I tried to reformat an HR20-700 holding down the front panel "down arrow" and "record" buttons, and I couldn't get the record light to go on, even though I was able to in the past.
> 
> ...


I never timed it,but it does take awhile so patience is required.

Also don't know if the way to reformat one will work the same on the other.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> I never timed it,but it does take awhile so patience is required.


The amount of time before the REC light comes on? Or the time it takes for the format to finish?

If the latter, I remember being surprised by how quickly it finished. Seems like it only took a minute, IIRC. Probably was an HR20-700. /steve


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> The amount of time before the REC light comes on? Or the time it takes for the format to finish?
> 
> If the latter, I remember being surprised by how quickly it finished. Seems like it only took a minute, IIRC. /steve


The time it took for the REC light to come on.But again that's on my R22-100.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, technically speaking it's making new file system (mkfs.ext3). 
If you expect to do remapping bad sectors , you'll need open a cover, find long SATA cable, connected it to PC and run Victoria or MHDD from a floppy or CD.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

P Smith said:


> So, technically speaking it's making new file system (mkfs.ext3).
> If you expect to do remapping bad sectors , you'll need open a cover, find long SATA cable, connected it to PC and run Victoria or MHDD from a floppy or CD.


That explains it. Thx. /steve


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

P Smith said:


> If you expect to do remapping bad sectors , you'll need open a cover, find long SATA cable, connected it to PC and run Victoria or MHDD from a floppy or CD.


The new diagnostics feature they added to the HRxx boxes recently has a repair hard disk option (that takes quite a while to run), so that one may do this bad sector stuff.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Cyrus said:


> The new diagnostics feature they added to the HRxx boxes recently has a repair hard disk option (that takes quite a while to run), so that one may do this bad sector stuff.


How do you access it? Or does it run on it's own when needed? TIA. /steve


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Cyrus said:


> The new diagnostics feature they added to the HRxx boxes recently has a repair hard disk option (that takes quite a while to run), so that one may do this bad sector stuff.


I wouldn't be so sure; only if you willing to show two SMART reports - before and after the run.
BTW, simple surface check for bad sectors will not force disk's FW to remap them.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

Steve said:


> How do you access it? Or does it run on it's own when needed? TIA. /steve


During boot time there is a screen that says "running receiver self-check". Hit the SELECT button on the remote when this screen shows up and it takes you to a diagnostics screen. Select "advanced tests", then "utilities", and then "hard drive utilities". There are several choices like "short test" and "long test" which I assume are the SMART tests. And then there is a fix hard drive option that takes several hours to run, which could be for fixing bad sectors/blocks.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Cyrus said:


> During boot time there is a screen that says "running receiver self-check". Hit the SELECT button on the remote when this screen shows up and it takes you to a diagnostics screen. Select "advanced tests", then "utilities", and then "hard drive utilities". There are several choices like "short test" and "long test" which I assume are the SMART tests. And then there is a fix hard drive option that takes several hours to run, which could be for fixing bad sectors/blocks.


Very cool. I missed the memo on that! :lol: Thanks for the info! /steve


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

*Please, if some will expect to use the procedure - take SMART info before and after the "fix hard drive" option run*.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

When I do a complete system reset, it starts a reformat (Rec light on) which fails. When the DVR completes the reset, all programs are still in the Playlist. I think my box is broken. Because of the holidays, the new box is two weeks a way. Thanks for the information.


----------



## George Be (Apr 1, 2008)

P Smith said:


> *Please, if some will expect to use the procedure - take SMART info before and after the "fix hard drive" option run*.


(God, I hate feeling like a noob!)

What is the SMART info and how does one "take it" (on an HR21-700)? I did make an effort to try to find this info on this board, but just try searching for "SMART" and see what comes up!!! 

(And please just skip all the obvious jokes about whether I am SMART or not... )

Thx,
G


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

SMART (Self-Monitoring, Analysis & Reporting Technology) is a Hard Drive Diagnostic Tool and it can take a very long time to fully run if the disk is full or near full.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

George Be said:


> (God, I hate feeling like a noob!)
> 
> What is the SMART info and how does one "take it" (on an HR21-700)? I did make an effort to try to find this info on this board, but just try searching for "SMART" and see what comes up!!!
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-Monitoring,_Analysis,_and_Reporting_Technology

It will take seconds to get the table. See my post#10 above.


----------



## George Be (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks, P Smith, for clearing that up. Since using SMART seems to involve opening the cover (and voiding whatever warranty I might have), I will probably not be doing that.

Here's my situation: I have two HR21-700 receivers. Immediately after the recent 0x02CB update, one receiver began having problems: freezing in the middle of a program, not responsive to remote or front panel controls. Only option was an RBR. After several of these, I began getting the following error message shortly after RBR:
*"A problem has been detected in the storage device.

This may be a simple initialization error or a critical fault. Please reboot the box now. That may fix the problem.

If you have already rebooted the box and the problem persists, please contact DIRECTV support center.

[REBOOT]"*
The system always came back on line immediately after rebooting from this screen (by pressing the Select button on the remote.)

After getting several of these, I began researching things here, and decided I had nothing to lose by trying the "System Settings/Reset/Reset All" (I did not realize at that point that there were other options, such as the Utility screen mentioned above and elsewhere; otherwise, I would have used that.) This SEEMS to have fixed the problem, as the receiver has been working for 24 hours now without a hitch. (Of course, all my old recordings are gone!)

I see many possibilities for why this MIGHT have worked, including the possibility that the Full Reset caused the Recording Database (mentioned by Russdog here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=142735 ) to be cleared. However, it seemed like it was also possible that there were still bad sectors on the disk; the high-level reformat had just moved activities to an area of the disk that was not affected.

Last night, I ran the two tests mentioned by Cyrus above. Neither of them appear to be very "SMART" (no reflection on you, Cyrus!) The Long test ran out to 80%, and then delivered a very general error message (I think it was literally "ERROR"). Nothing qualitative. When I ran the Short test, it ran briefly, and then came up to the "problem with the storage device" error mentioned above.

Obviously, I have a couple choices here:
(1) Try to get D* to replace the unit (and hope they don't charge me up the yinyang or try to stick me with another long commitment period.)
(2) Take a shot at doing a real low-level format and marking out those bad sectors.

Since Steve claims that the "Repair hard disk file structure" option in the Utilities menu is non-destructive, I will try to run this overnight tonight, and then run the Long test again to see what it says. However, on Monday I will probably contact D* about a replacement unit, since in my experience disk drives which throw bad sectors are likely to continue doing so.

I appreciate your thoughts on my situation. Somehow, I feel like the 0x02CB update is at the heart of these problems. A lot of people seem to be having lockup problems with this release. I don't think it caused my bad sectors (if that's indeed what they are) all by itself; but perhaps it initiated the problem by requiring a large number of RBRs. Now, the lockup problem has started showing up in the OTHER receiver!! That one hasn't shown the "storage device" error message yet, but maybe that's next????

Thanks,
G


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Unfortunately for you and others, the 'low-level format' doesn't remap bad sectors. You'll need *very special *manufacturer's program or MHDD or Victoria to really fix the bad sectors. But open cover is unavoidable for that.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You could try this Type Of Reset Which Has Helped Alot Of People Who Are Having Corrupt Software & Data Problems Which Mimic Drive Problems.

(1) Reset DVR Twice in 30 minutes. This will Clear your Guide Data which could be Corrupt. 
(2) Rerun Satellite Setup. This will clear Corrupt Entries.
(3) Download CE Software and if not cleared up then Download the NR Software again.
(4) Unplug Network Connection.
(5) Enable 30SKIP Function thru Search Function to improve Guide Speed.

This worked for me. If this does not work then you need to do a low-level scan using some Tool such as SpinRite or others to Flag Bad Sectors and Replace Then With Optional Good Sectors. If you are experiencing Bad Sectors though it may be an indication that you will have more of these in the future and you need to either replace the drive or get a Replacement DVR.


----------



## George Be (Apr 1, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Unfortunately for you and others, the 'low-level format' doesn't remap bad sectors. You'll need *very special *manufacturer's program or MHDD or Victoria to really fix the bad sectors. But open cover is unavoidable for that.


P Smith, you seem very sure of your answer here. I just have a couple questions:
(1) Other posters on this forum have expressed the belief that the Utility "Repair hard disk file structure" DOES remap bad sectors. Can you tell us how you KNOW that it DOESN'T?

(2) Similarly, other posters have said that this procedure takes several hours to run. If it's NOT remapping bad sectors, what _IS_ it doing? It doesn't seem like it could take that long to "repair the file structure". (Then again, it _IS_ D* software&#8230

Not trying to challenge you here: I know that you know WAY more about hard drives than I do. Just wondering what this Utility really does.

Thanks,
G


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

"Reset Everything" isn't a Reformat. It seems to simply "Overwrite" the File Table saying the drive is blank. Even with a front panel "Reformat", which has helped users after a "Reset Everything", the best this seems to do is much like a "Quick Format" in a PC, as the time it takes to do this, is way too short to be a "Full Format" of a 300+ GB drive.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

George Be said:


> P Smith, you seem very sure of your answer here. I just have a couple questions:
> (1) Other posters on this forum have expressed the belief that the Utility "Repair hard disk file structure" DOES remap bad sectors. Can you tell us how you KNOW that it DOESN'T?
> Thanks,
> G


 Not to "short change" Mr Smith, but I don't think he has access to the HR2x DVR, so he doesn't "know" what the disk utilities do. New utilities were added in the boot/system test menu not too long ago.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

My knowledge based on many years experience in IT, while working with many different OSes (Unix/Linux, MacOS, SunOS/Solaris,MS DOS, Windows and some others) and in-house data recovery of many bad (100s) disks by all reasons - reasons from SW viruses/OS glitches to HDD different problems.
As you know all DTV DVRs use Linux flavor of OS and so far there wasn't any development of remap process. While smartmonitor features using pretty well. I have HR20, but I need repair it first, then I will present results of those multiple disk utilities. I didn't convince other ppl to allow me do HDD tests on their equipments - see my previous posts.

So far all who are pointing to internal HR2x disk utilities did not provide real info what happened with bad sectors, just freely speculating.


----------



## George Be (Apr 1, 2008)

P Smith, I take it from your reply that you are still researching this matter. Thank you very much for doing that! I appreciate your time. We'll be looking forward to seeing your posts on this topic.

Thanks,
George


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Isn't a hard drive format a menu option under the BIST utilities?

Maybe that's why it doesn't seem to work from the front panel anymore.

Mike


----------



## George Be (Apr 1, 2008)

OK, I'll bite: what does "BIST" stand for? (And what does it mean?) 


G


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Built In Self Test.

You may have noticed your receiver run a self test when it starts up.

The Techs know how to access the self test menus and can run diagnostics.

Mike


----------



## wmldwilly (May 28, 2007)

I've searched this *$&# forum to no end and don't see the following information anywhere:

For an HR-22-100 that is equipped with a 500g drive stock, I can confirm for you that pressing record/down arrow from the front panel at any time will never cause "reformatting hard drive" or whatever the message is/was to come up. it just doesn't work.

I can also confirm for you that in the startup diagnostics menu (wait for "running receiver self check" and press select on the front panel), in Hard Disk utilities there are only 4 options and none of them is the mythical "fix file system errors" or whatever it was supposed to be based on discussions from around feb. and march of this year. there is no such option in the advanced tests/hard disk utilities menu, and if "surface test" is what it was renamed or the option that is supposed to be trying to repair a damaged file system, nobody can truly confirm that around here it seems.

I can finally confirm for you that pressing 0-2-4-6-8 on your remote while the unit is at "hello your reciever is starting up" or whatever the first blue screen says will not do anything, and will not "force a software download". That information is found in a technical bulletin to Dtv installers floating around out there on the internets and specifically mentions the HR23/700 so i can only surmise that that's a function for that unit only and not an HR22. That same bulletin mentions the force a reformat with record-down arrow maneuver also which doesn't work on an HR22.

So, for all the people searching for this information like I was, give up - all you're going to get if you search is wrong answers, and if you pose the question again lots of "search the forums" unhelpful answers.

Somebody PLEASE prove me wrong on the above three points because those are all things I desparately want to do to an HR22-700 that I own and is not a lease from Dtv.


----------



## mstanka (Jan 26, 2003)

The 0-2-4-6-8 at start up does INDEED force a software update. You may not be getting it in on time.

The best way to do it is to restart the receiver and watch the lights on the front. Once the "ring" starts to "spin" then you will just type in on the remote 0-2-4-6-8. NOTHING ELSE! No enter,select, nothing. Press them slowly, but quickly if that makes sense.

This works as it is done 1000's of times a week on all current Directv receivers, and a couple of 100 times each week during the CE download on friday and saturday evening.

Good luck.

Michael.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wmldwilly said:


> I've searched this *$&# forum to no end and don't see the following information anywhere:
> 
> For an HR-22-100 that is equipped with a 500g drive stock, I can confirm for you that pressing record/down arrow from the front panel at any time will never cause "reformatting hard drive" or whatever the message is/was to come up. it just doesn't work.
> 
> ...


1) Timing seems to be everything. I reset the receiver and hold the two buttons down from the start of the reboot, then release after I see the record light come on.
2) I think you're right about "repair file structure", as I've only seen the four tests, though there are short & long versions.
3) Timing [again] comes into play here, but all the receivers can have a forced software update with the 0-2-4-6-8 at the first sign of "hello". I give about a 1/2 sec between presses. Every once and a while, I seem to miss the correct timing and have to redo it, but I have never not been able to.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is the Procedure:

Originally Posted by Cyrus, Mark Lamutt and veryoldschool: 

During boot time there is a "Just a few more seconds” screen, and then a screen that says "Running Receiver Self Check".

Hit the SELECT button on the remote when this screen shows up and it takes you to a Diagnostics Menu Screen. 

Select "Advanced Tests", then "Utilities", and then "Hard Drive Utilities".

There are several choices like "Short Test" and "Long Test" which I assume are the SMART tests. 

Then there is a "Fix Hard Drive Option" that takes several hours to run, which could be for fixing bad sectors/blocks.

This part of the post is by Mark Lamutt.

SMART (Self-Monitoring, Analysis & Reporting Technology) is a Hard Drive Diagnostic Tool and it can take a very long time to fully run if the disk is full or near full. The Diagnostic Tool activates the Hard Drive's SMART Diagnostics.

This part of the post is by veryoldschool.

You can also Select "Advanced Tests", then "Internal Test" to check most everything else.
You can also try a Reformat, as you Power Up the HR2X Press the RECORD Button and Down Arrow, keep them Pressed until the REC light comes on. After REC light comes on release the Buttons, look at the TV screen it should say "Reformatting Hard Drive". 

"Reset Everything" isn't a Reformat. It seems to simply "Overwrite" the File Table saying the drive is blank. Even with a front panel "Reformat", which has helped users after a "Reset Everything", the best this seems to do is much like a "Quick Format" in a PC, as the time it takes to do this, is way too short to be a "Full Format" of a 300+ GB drive.

"Reset Everything" will Clear the Chips on the Motherboard that a Reformat does not do, like Resetting the BIOS of a Motherboard.

The Reset "Clears" the drive, but not to the same "Level" that a Reformat does, but even a Reformat doesn't do much to the drive as it can't with the amount of time it takes to complete (barely a "quick format" in the PC world). I'm not sure exactly what it does, but I suspect it simply re-writes a default (empty) directory/file allocation table.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

wmldwilly said:


> <snip>
> I can finally confirm for you that pressing 0-2-4-6-8 on your remote while the unit is at "hello your reciever is starting up" or whatever the first blue screen says will not do anything, and will not "force a software download". That information is found in a technical bulletin to Dtv installers floating around out there on the internets and specifically mentions the HR23/700 so i can only surmise that that's a function for that unit only and not an HR22. That same bulletin mentions the force a reformat with record-down arrow maneuver also which doesn't work on an HR22.
> <snip>


 0-2-4-6-8 does work. Although I do it when the blue circle of lights starts and it works every time. I found if I wait until I see the "Hello" message it is sometimes too late. I can tell you I do this weekly on three receivers and it works.

Mike


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

wmldwilly said:


> I've searched this *$&# forum to no end and don't see the following information anywhere:
> 
> For an HR-22-100 that is equipped with a 500g drive stock, I can confirm for you that pressing record/down arrow from the front panel at any time will never cause "reformatting hard drive" or whatever the message is/was to come up. it just doesn't work.


I recall reading in another thread recently that reformatting the hard drive cannot be done if parental controls are set. You might see if that was your issue with reformatting the hard drive.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DogLover said:


> I recall reading in another thread recently that reformatting the hard drive cannot be done if parental controls are set. You might see if that was your issue with reformatting the hard drive.


^ good call/thought. I've never used them so wouldn't have thought/known.


----------



## timnicholson (Dec 28, 2009)

richierich said:


> Here is the Procedure:
> 
> Originally Posted by Cyrus, Mark Lamutt and veryoldschool:
> 
> ...


On my HR21-700, I am able to get to this menu. I don't have a Fix Hard Drive option, though. The last option says "Surface Scan". That is what customer service told me to try and it didn't help anything. If this doesn't mark bad sectors then its worthless. Regardless, it didn't help anything.



richierich said:


> This part of the post is by veryoldschool.
> 
> You can also Select "Advanced Tests", then "Internal Test" to check most everything else.
> 
> You can also try a Reformat, as you Power the HR2X Press the RECORD Button and Down Arrow, keep them Pressed until the REC light comes on. After REC light comes on release the Buttons, look at the TV screen it should say "Reformatting Hard Drive".


I can't get Record+Down to do anything. I've tried holding it the entire time while the box is booting up. I tried Record+Left as well, since there seemed to be some confusion in the forums here as to which it was. I'd *really* like to at least try to reformat the hard drive.



richierich said:


> "Reset Everything" isn't a Reformat. It seems to simply "Overwrite" the File Table saying the drive is blank. Even with a front panel "Reformat", which has helped users after a "Reset Everything", the best this seems to do is much like a "Quick Format" in a PC, as the time it takes to do this, is way too short to be a "Full Format" of a 300+ GB drive.
> 
> "Reset Everything" will Clear the Chips on the Motherboard that a Reformat does not do, like Resetting the BIOS of a Motherboard.
> 
> The Reset "Clears" the drive, but not to the same "Level" that a Reformat does, but even a Reformat doesn't do much to the drive as it can't with the amount of time it takes to complete (barely a "quick format" in the PC world). I'm not sure exactly what it does, but I suspect it simply re-writes a default (empty) directory/file allocation table.


I would be happy to reset everything as long as I would be able to reconfigure my DVR without the help of customer service. Can anyone tell me exactly what information I will need that might not be obvious? Do I need to know the azumuth, tilt, etc. on my sattelite? Do I need to know my DirecTV access card number? I've written all that down, but am a bit worried there will be some missing piece of information and I won't even be able to watch TV (live) for 3 weeks because of the massive demand on installs/customer service due to the holidays. Thanks!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Directv may have changed their procedures for doing this since I posted this info. I would PM "litzdog911" and ask him what the new procedures are as he is most knowledgeable about this. 

You might also want to PM "veryoldschool" as he is very knowledgeable about these procedures also.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

About the only thing you need to know is what type of dish you have.
Once you do a reset everything, the receiver will reboot into the setup menu and ask/verify your setup.
About the only "gotcha" is you may lose your locals and need to go to the DirecTV site and log into your account to reauthorize the receiver.
Once I do a reset everything, I then do a reformat as it does "something" the reset doesn't do. As posted, I hold down the record & down arrow buttons [on the front panel] during the reboot [starting before the receiver powers up] until the record light comes on, then release.


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

Couldn't you just plug in an external drive and bypass the entire problem?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Or connect by long SATA cable from PC to (open hood) DVR's drive and run some program what will clean [remap] the disk from bad sectors, like Victoria or MHDD.


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Or connect by long SATA cable from PC to (open hood) DVR's drive and run some program what will clean [remap] the disk from bad sectors, like Victoria or MHDD.


If you are going to that much trouble I'd just replace the drive. If the drive is starting to flake out why keep messing with it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It could be just a few bad sectors of often used spots, so by remapping you could extend a life of the current drive for a couple years.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

P Smith said:


> It could be just a few bad sectors of often used spots, so by remapping you could extend a life of the current drive for a couple years.


Yes, I have run Spinrite Data Recovery Software on my two HR10-250s and repaired them long enough for the recordings to be offloaded to a new drive and reinstalled.


----------



## plsmd (Feb 16, 2010)

Just talked to Directtv about reformatting the hard drive on the hr21-700 and the tech told me it can not be done. I have tried all the above suggestions to get my dvr to stop stopping/skippin and nothing has worked. The tech was very helpful and is sending me a new reciever. This is the first time I've used their customer service and I'm very pleased.


----------

